# El Pescador cat 24



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

was just wondering if anyone had some input on the cat 24. Just got one on order and waiting for it to get built :headknock like 3 months. Having a 250 G2 on it i hear nothing but great thing from both


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't do it. You won't be happy get a Boston whaler. Just kidding. I hope they are nice boats. Have one on order too! 
What input are you looking for. You already put your money down! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Love these threads: Just got a boat...looking for some input lol

For what you likely spent, you could have done worse, much worse, or slightly better.

Great boat. Youâ€™ll love it


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

Well im getting out of my 1997 SS sp mod vee. ive owned nothing but older boats mostly shallow sports and love them. so im going form that to the new beast im not gonna know how to run this thing LOL. Have u heard anything on the wait time for the boat coastal bend marine was not really sure.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Wait time as of a couple weeks ago was 3.5 months. A bunch if new orders have gone in since then. 

Dave the owner would probably give you all the advice you need on running the boat. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Fantastic boats . Super shallow of course, but itâ€™s a super fast hill that really busts cop . I test ran one with the 300 G2 and I believe I backed out of it at about 64 mph which I think it had a bit more in it . 250â€™s got to easily do low to mid 60â€™s . I ultimately went with the Tran Cat because it specâ€™d out a bit cheaper and I fell in love with the massive rounded bow, but it was a tough decision and the Tran Cat is way slower . Youâ€™ll love it . If you didnâ€™t add a raised deck , Iâ€™d really consider it . Itâ€™s a game changer for visibility and the extra storage is really nice .


----------



## texasoffshore (Oct 16, 2005)

Best boat I have ever owned!! Iâ€™m on my second one. PM me and I will answer any questions you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

I picked up a prop from Dave on Sunday and he said the wait is pushing 6 months now. 

My boss has one with a 300 G2 and loves it. Fast, super skinny and handles the big water very well. The minimal draft always impresses me!

I don't think he's really gaining anything over the 250HO's based on his performance numbers.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I've rode one with a 300 G2, we had 4 guys, lots of beer and bait, and it ran 57. We cut across Baffin on a 20 mph day, it really impressed me in the chop. I've been on Shoalcats and the 24 SVT Trans, it's definitely the chop winner of those 3. A 250 HO or SHO would probably get you within 3mph of the 300.


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

I test drove one on Friday and all I can say is that it will be here in July


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought they were 6 months out?


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

Went through a dealer and they were already in line


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Theyâ€™re badass boats. Best cat Iâ€™ve ever been on by far. Fast smooth dry and stupid shallow. I was running next to one this weekend in west bay and all I can say is he looked more comfortable running 50+ than I wouldve and I was in a 20â€™ deep v 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

That explains it. We are waiting on ours. Should be ready in 3 weeks. Or hopefully less.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

SSST said:


> I've rode one with a 300 G2, we had 4 guys, lots of beer and bait, and it ran 57. We cut across Baffin on a 20 mph day, it really impressed me in the chop. I've been on Shoalcats and the 24 SVT Trans, it's definitely the chop winner of those 3. A 250 HO or SHO would probably get you within 3mph of the 300.


 Itâ€™s an awesome boat , But i beg to differ with you on the chop busting . I ran it along with the Tran Cat before purchasing and even though itâ€™s 5 mph faster , I chose the Tran Cat based on its rough water manners . The dead rise on the Vâ€™s of the Tran Cat have a steeper angle of approach . The ride is also dependent on the proficiency of the operator .


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

El gato 24 said:


> Itâ€™s an awesome boat , But i beg to differ with you on the chop busting . I ran it along with the Tran Cat before purchasing and even though itâ€™s 5 mph faster , I chose the Tran Cat based on its rough water manners . The dead rise on the Vâ€™s of the Tran Cat have a steeper angle of approach . The ride is also dependent on the proficiency of the operator .


Definitely won't agree on that. I was on a 24 Tran Cat on a windy day in East Matty. Man, we took a beating. Even the guide said they are built like tanks, but they do ride rough. Different strokes for different folks, give me the EP and the extra 10mph.


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

SSST said:


> Definitely won't agree on that. I was on a 24 Tran Cat on a windy day in East Matty. Man, we took a beating. Even the guide said they are built like tanks, but they do ride rough. Different strokes for different folks, give me the EP and the extra 10mph.


I totally agree...I have test rode both in same conditions. The EP is way faster by 15-17 mph (Tran 50 EP 67)and has way better maneuverability.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

hanson696 said:


> I totally agree...I have test rode both in same conditions. The EP is way faster by 15-17 mph (Tran 50 EP 67)and has way better maneuverability.


 Interesting ! I ran it in the ICW with Dave from El Pescador before heading into Espiritu Santo . Best we managed was 57 with the 300 G2 . He mustâ€™ve been holding back on me . 53 mph on my Tran Cat running a 22p Bravo 1 and hub kit for a 250 Zuke with 4 guys , gear, 3 large yetis full of ice and adult beverages . I love the Pescador, donâ€™t get me wrong . Itâ€™s definitely faster and looks great . I simply fell in love with the rounded bow on the Tran Cat and Donnyâ€™s customer service . I guess weâ€™re all entitled to our opinion and if you do t love your boat after paying $70k+ it sucks to be your ou .


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Copy Cat


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

El gato 24 said:


> Interesting ! I ran it in the ICW with Dave from El Pescador before heading into Espiritu Santo . Best we managed was 57 with the 300 G2 . He mustâ€™ve been holding back on me . 53 mph on my Tran Cat running a 22p Bravo 1 and hub kit for a 250 Zuke with 4 guys , gear, 3 large yetis full of ice and adult beverages . I love the Pescador, donâ€™t get me wrong . Itâ€™s definitely faster and looks great . I simply fell in love with the rounded bow on the Tran Cat and Donnyâ€™s customer service . I guess weâ€™re all entitled to our opinion and if you do t love your boat after paying $70k+ it sucks to be your ou .


Yeah, it'll run 57 loaded to the hilt with that motor, probably 62 or so lightly loaded. Like you said, spend you're money on what you like the best.


----------



## PoeBrown (Jul 5, 2016)

Have you had any issues with the 250G2 running in the shallow water for any length of time or any other issues?
Thanks,
PB


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Have had no issues running shallow. Have run jacked up for extended time

Only issue is the power steering sensors needing replacement under warranty. Known issue and have an updated part. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

All I can say is I've had mine for a few months now and I love it. Best decision I made out of the other boats on my list.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes I have had some issues my father burned up 2 water pumps apparently u canâ€™t run the jack plater over 2.5


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Water pump*

As in your other thread put the jackplate all the way down when starting the motor and let the pump prime, I have ridden in several of the boats with a G2 and they are having no problems with the water pump. The are able to run with backplate on 4 with no problems after priming the pump. The most efficient jackplate height for them is 1 unless running in very shallow water.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I haven't had any problems out of my g2 but i always check the water pressure after I start it. If the pressure hasn't came up I will give it a little goose in reverse after that it good . Its what Dave told me. Good luck with it hope you get figured out and back on the water. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

